# New Red Dwarf



## Artaxerxes (Oct 15, 2008)

It lives! IT LIVES!!!

http://www.livenews.com.au/Articles...arf_returns_to_small_screen_with_new_episodes

Now lets hope they dont fuck it up


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2008)

God no. Kill it more so they can't bring it back  Without Rob Grant involved, Doug Naylor continues to be free to stuff it full of dick jokes.


----------



## ajdown (Oct 15, 2008)

Let's hope they don't smeg it up.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 15, 2008)

The article doesn't mention that Rob Grant won't be involved though. Chances are that he probably wouldn't be, but never say never...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2008)

Series 7 was shit but 8 was a step back to returning to form. Hope it's good but don't expect it to be...


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 15, 2008)

american red dwarf pilot.

dp cross thread skills


----------



## treefrog (Oct 15, 2008)

this would make me very, very sad. Season 7 was an abomination unto the lulz.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 15, 2008)

joustmaster said:


> american red dwarf pilot.
> 
> dp cross thread skills




FUCK NO.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 15, 2008)

Crispy said:


> God no. Kill it more so they can't bring it back  Without Rob Grant involved, Doug Naylor continues to be free to stuff it full of dick jokes.



Yep.  7 and 8 were gash, precisely because Grant wasn't involved


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2008)

After the first few series' they all blurred into one singular themed mush. Travel through some wierd spacial distortion, act like prats for a bit, few jokes about Lister's slobbishness, Rimmer being cowardly and anal, cat's daft, Criton fuck's up... Maybe i need see some again.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yep.  7 and 8 were gash, precisely because Grant wasn't involved


And you'll notice that the only good S6 episodes are the ones with joint writing credits


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 16, 2008)

Crispy said:


> And you'll notice that the only good S6 episodes are the ones with joint writing credits



How do you tell?  According to IMDB, they were all co-written.

Series 6 is a weird one, as it had some utter crap (RImmerworld, Polymorph 2) and then some utter genius like Legion, Gunmen of the Apocalypse and Psirens...


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 16, 2008)

I really can't approve of this. 

(I'll deffo watch it though. )


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2008)

oops I mistook S6 for S&.

The first couple of S7 episodes are ok (esp the kennedy one) but the rest are gash.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 16, 2008)

This is gonna be embarrassingly bad


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 16, 2008)

Crispy said:


> oops I mistook S6 for S&.
> 
> The first couple of S7 episodes are ok (esp the kennedy one) but the rest are gash.



Ah, did they co-write the Kennedy one?  I seem to remember really enjoying that and thinking "Yay, red dwarf is back" and then the rest of it going downhill more swiftly than a hippo on a snowboard.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Oct 16, 2008)

It all went downhill when they stopped eating waffles.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 16, 2008)

Talkie Toaster said:


> It all went downhill when they stopped eating waffles.



I like to imagine you joined the boards just to make that joke


----------



## Sadken (Oct 16, 2008)

S5 was the last good one


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2008)

I looked it up. The kennedy one was just Naylor.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 16, 2008)

Crispy said:


> And you'll notice that the only good S6 episodes are the ones with joint writing credits



Have you read the books? I think they make it very clear who is funny and who is shitbeans. However the best ones are still the first two where they write together. 

Kill it to death, I can't imagine any more good can come of dragging this out (unless they bring Grogan back)

I could be happy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 16, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have you read the books? I think they make it very clear who is funny and who is shitbeans. However the best ones are still the first two where they write together.
> 
> Kill it to death, I can't imagine any more good can come of dragging this out (unless they bring Grogan back)
> 
> I could be happy.



Agreed.

On a different note, has anyone seen either of the rather obscure comedies which Grant has written, one for ITV and one for Sky according to Wiki?  I'd not even heard of them before.  From about 5-8 years ago.


----------



## mhwfc (Oct 16, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Agreed.
> 
> On a different note, has anyone seen either of the rather obscure comedies which Grant has written, one for ITV and one for Sky according to Wiki?  I'd not even heard of them before.  From about 5-8 years ago.



I'd never heard of the ITV one, The Strangerers on Sky1 was fairly amusing IIRC, it suffered from being marketed in a theme night with the utter toss that was "Harry Enfield's Brand Spanking New Show"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 16, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This is gonna be embarrassingly bad



I hope not...but i think you're right.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have you read the books? I think they make it very clear who is funny and who is shitbeans. However the best ones are still the first two where they write together.
> 
> Kill it to death, I can't imagine any more good can come of dragging this out (unless they bring Grogan back)
> 
> I could be happy.



the books are crease up funny in places. Honest out loud belly laughs.

dothe new stuff well or die a painful death, oh powers that be


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I looked it up. The kennedy one was just Naylor.



That episode has my favourite red dwarf line ever:

"Well, you've brought the 20th century to the very brink of extinction, sir. Gum?"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 17, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> I'd never heard of the ITV one, The Strangerers on Sky1 was fairly amusing IIRC, it suffered from being marketed in a theme night with the utter toss that was "Harry Enfield's Brand Spanking New Show"



The Strangerers was shit. 


Reading that article the RD new series sound like it could be interesting (but maybe only because they say it is going to be)


----------



## elbows (Jan 27, 2009)

Confirmed by the BBC, with more detail:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7851989.stm



> The show has been resurrected by digital channel Dave for a two-part Easter weekend special, which sees the cast finally return to Earth.
> 
> The new two-part series Red Dwarf: Back to Earth will be followed by a "no holds barred" episode without sets, special effects or autocue.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 27, 2009)

> The new two-part series Red Dwarf: Back to Earth will be followed by a "no holds barred" episode without sets, special effects or autocue.



wut?


Surely that would be an _all_ holds barred episode and is, in fact, 4 blokes talking.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 27, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> wut?
> 
> 
> Surely that would be an _all_ holds barred episode and is, in fact, 4 blokes talking.



This is what I thought.

That sounds like them performing it art house style on a black stage


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2009)

oh crhrist. my teeth are gritted.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine too...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 27, 2009)

Wut  indeed, 'no holds barred' sounds like a crazy spindoctors take on the cheapest sci-fi TV episode ever. 

And what do they mean 'no autocue'? What actors don't learn their lines and read straight into the camera?


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 27, 2009)

> american red dwarf pilot.


 this is old.


I throw a 3 and a 4 
_rimmer telling crib story _ it going to be shit but still going to watch


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 2, 2009)

Dear oh dear, this is going to be utter pony 

CORONATION Street gets its first alien visitors — when the Red Dwarf crew arrive in this space runabout.

A new episode of the sci-fi hit was filmed on the soap set and features Simon Gregson.

Kryten (Robert Llewelyn) and the crew track down ex-boss Lister (Craig Charles) to Weatherfield — where Craig, 44, plays Lloyd.

He was blasted yesterday for calling Corrie fans thick.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh god...


----------



## Augie March (Feb 2, 2009)

Yup, that sounds shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh god...



Sounds like a trainwreck, doesn't it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 2, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Sounds like a trainwreck, doesn't it?



Totally...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 2, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Totally...



I feel like shooting naylor.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 2, 2009)

Didn't they all die at the end of series 8?

Although obviously they all died at the end of series 6 as well, and there it should have ended tbh.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh god


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I feel like shooting naylor.




And the entire cast...


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 3, 2009)

This all looks hilariously lame


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm hoping this is just a spoof for charity, it's the sort of thing you'd get on Comic Relief, maybe we'll get Kryten doing to find Robert Llewellyn doing Scrapheap Challenge or Rimmer trying to find Mr Brittas?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 3, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> How do you tell?  According to IMDB, they were all co-written.
> 
> Series 6 is a weird one, as it had some utter crap (RImmerworld, Polymorph 2) and then some utter genius like Legion, Gunmen of the Apocalypse and Psirens...



You are clinically insane. Rimmers world was great. I feel faint


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 3, 2009)

jannerboyuk said:


> You are clinically insane. Rimmers world was great. I feel faint



You're right there.  I was watching it again earlier and it's actually v.good.


----------



## TheDave (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm just not gonna watch it. I'll watch some of the early season episodes and remind myself how ace it was rather than have the memory tarnished with this.


----------



## LindaR (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm going to have to tape it because daughter - who's one of those sad people who can recite entire episodes from memory* - is going to be away. So I might make her watch it, for completions sake, before I risk it myself.



*As opposed to me, who can identify any episode of what some call Star Trek TOS, but to me is just Star Trek, from any 30 second clip.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 3, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> I'm hoping this is just a spoof for charity, it's the sort of thing you'd get on Comic Relief, maybe we'll get Kryten doing to find Robert Llewellyn doing Scrapheap Challenge or Rimmer trying to find Mr Brittas?



This^^^.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 4, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Ah, did they co-write the Kennedy one?  I seem to remember really enjoying that and thinking "Yay, red dwarf is back" and then *the rest of it going downhill more swiftly than a hippo on a snowboard*.


Is that a Rimmer line?  If not it certainly sounds like one.


----------



## F_Burnside (Feb 4, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> I'm hoping this is just a spoof for charity, it's the sort of thing you'd get on Comic Relief, maybe we'll get Kryten doing to find Robert Llewellyn doing Scrapheap Challenge or Rimmer trying to find Mr Brittas?



Hadn't even thought of this. Good work, even if you end up being horribly wrong.


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 4, 2009)

Howdedoodelleydoo? 


My favourite episode was the one in series *3* which left Lister and Rimmer stranded and having to burn books to keep a fire going. It was great, just relied on the personalities. The whole thing went gradually downhill after series 2 albeit with a few exceptions (talkie toaster, psirens and a few others). They got too much money and started inventing naff stories with to many special effects. 7 was on reflection crap and I could'n teven sit in the room with 8 on. I can't greet this new one with enthusiasm, if this is the end then good.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 4, 2009)

Fledgling said:


> Howdedoodelleydoo?
> 
> 
> My favourite episode was the one in series 4 which left Lister and Rimmer stranded and having to burn books to keep a fire going. It was great, just relied on the personalities. The whole thing went gradually downhill after series 2 albeit with a few exceptions (talkie toaster, psirens and a few others). They got too much money and started inventing naff stories with to many special effects. 7 was on reflection crap and I could'n teven sit in the room with 8 on. I can't greet this new one with enthusiasm, if this is the end then good.



It's been said plenty of times before, but the whole point of RD was that it was a few blokes, who get on each other's tits, having to live out a fairly pointless life together. They could have been students sharing a flat, scientists in Antarctica, anything. The space stuff was a bit of extra fluff that set the scene. When they started using the space stuff as a way of perking up things and adding extra excitement was when the trouble began.


----------



## Santino (Feb 4, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's been said plenty of times before, but the whole point of RD was that it was a few blokes, who get on each other's tits, having to live out a fairly pointless life together. They could have been students sharing a flat, scientists in Antarctica, anything. The space stuff was a bit of extra fluff that set the scene. When they started using the space stuff as a way of perking up things and adding extra excitement was when the trouble began.


Yeah.

There was also a sense in which it stopped being a parody/pastiche of a science fiction adventure show, and became an actual sci fi adventure show, but with knob gags.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 4, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's been said plenty of times before, but the whole point of RD was that it was a few blokes, who get on each other's tits, having to live out a fairly pointless life together. They could have been students sharing a flat, scientists in Antarctica, anything. The space stuff was a bit of extra fluff that set the scene. When they started using the space stuff as a way of perking up things and adding extra excitement was when the trouble began.



The old 'bunch of guys stuck with each other' schtick is a reliable formula. See Porridge, Father Ted... I think introducing Kochanski as a regular character really mucked that dynamic up, and resurrecting the crew was an act of writerly stupidity.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 4, 2009)

Fledgling said:


> My favourite episode was the one in series 4 which left Lister and Rimmer stranded and having to burn books to keep a fire going.



Series 3

</geek>


----------



## lostexpectation (Feb 4, 2009)

Fledgling said:


> Howdedoodelleydoo?
> 
> 
> My favourite episode was the one in series 4 which left Lister and Rimmer stranded and having to burn books to keep a fire going. It was great, just relied on the personalities.



thats the one they used for the american pilot its on youtube now check it out, all the personality has been suck out.


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 4, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Series 3
> 
> </geek>



geek, have changed that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 4, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Is that a Rimmer line?  If not it certainly sounds like one.



I made it up, but yes it was deliberately in the style of a 'Red Dwarf Series 6 pun'...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 4, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's been said plenty of times before, but the whole point of RD was that it was a few blokes, who get on each other's tits, having to live out a fairly pointless life together. They could have been students sharing a flat, scientists in Antarctica, anything. The space stuff was a bit of extra fluff that set the scene. When they started using the space stuff as a way of perking up things and adding extra excitement was when the trouble began.



I fundamentally disagree with that.  The first two series were a bit sparse.  ALthough Queeg is genius.

Series 5 was where the show was at its peak - Holoship, Quarantine, Back to Reality, etc...


----------



## Augie March (Feb 14, 2009)

Everyone looks old.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2009)

They don't look as bad as I thought they'd look...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Everyone looks old.



People look older 20 years on shock.


----------



## Augie March (Feb 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> People look older 20 years on shock.



But holograms aren't supposed to age.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 14, 2009)

They had the same problem when they did Star Trek 10, Data looked really old despite being an android who doesn't age


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Feb 14, 2009)

Augie March said:


> But holograms aren't supposed to age.



Episode 6.6 Out of Time sez diff'rent


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Everyone looks old.


^ 

Kryten hasn't age a bit !


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 15, 2009)

Everything Danny John Jules touches turns to gold. Except for that whole sword/binman incident.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't care if they look old.  Just whether the new series will actually be funny.

Thing is, the series where Rob Grant was still on board, it was a great scifi programme with hilarious jokes put in.  Then 7/8 they tried to make the actual stories funny, and that was where it all went downhill


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I don't care if they look old.  Just whether the new series will actually be funny.
> 
> Thing is, the series where Rob Grant was still on board, it was a great scifi programme with hilarious jokes put in.  Then 7/8 they tried to make the actual stories funny, and that was where it all went downhill



And it didn't help they had that woman who was the worlds worst actor either...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 15, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Everything Danny John Jules touches turns to gold. Except for that whole sword/binman incident.



Storymakers is fucking awesome


----------



## Augie March (Feb 15, 2009)

I've just looked at his career on Imdb. Man, he was one of the voices of the scary firey dudes in Labyrinth. And he was in Little Shop of Horrors too.


----------



## YouSir (Feb 15, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> Storymakers is fucking awesome





Augie March said:


> I've just looked at his career on Imdb. Man, he was one of the voices of the scary firey dudes in Labyrinth. And he was in Little Shop of Horrors too.



And Maid Marian and Her Merry Men has to count as one of the best kids shows ever, or at least the one with the best cast, even if a couple of them never did anything of note again. Although I keep thinking I see Robin Hood on Holby City or Casualty or one of those.

eta: Actually it turns out he appeared in one episode of Black Books, Robin Hood that is, which just goes to show... something.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 15, 2009)

And he was in Blade 2. He brought his own fangs.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> And it didn't help they had that woman who was the worlds worst actor either...



Yes, plus throwing a regular woman role into a scenario which was all about '4 woman starved saddoes in space' just ruined it too...


----------



## newme (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah well either way it cant be worse than the american version, it was like seeing how they mangled hitchhikers, pull all the personality and humour out of it and add cheesy bastards.


----------



## albionism (Feb 16, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> ^
> 
> Kryten hasn't age a bit !


----------



## El Sueno (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't been into Red Dwarf since Kryon joined, that creepy mime-artist fucker put me off the whole franchise. The first coupla of series were funny at the time when Lister & Rimmer were just slumming around digging at each other, but now even those look dated (and not just the sets). The new ones which had that glossy US feel to them were gash pure and simple.

Oh and also since The Brittas Empire came out and I've not been able to watch anything with Chris Barrie in it since.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Mar 24, 2009)

Whilst looking for a biscuit recipe I found this It is a 3 parter and it is on over Easter


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 24, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> I haven't been into Red Dwarf since Kryon joined, that creepy mime-artist fucker put me off the whole franchise. The first coupla of series were funny at the time when Lister & Rimmer were just slumming around digging at each other, but now even those look dated (and not just the sets). The new ones which had that glossy US feel to them were gash pure and simple.
> 
> Oh and also since The Brittas Empire came out and I've not been able to watch anything with Chris Barrie in it since.



Hotspur it's the Kryten-Rimmer interplay which makes RD.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 24, 2009)

Fucking hell, that actually has the DECENCY to be on DURING MY UNI HOLIDAYS


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 24, 2009)

when this on please? don't know when RenegadeDog is on holiday 
I seen adds on DAVE channel.


----------



## rikwakefield (Mar 25, 2009)

OMFG! Say it's true. Say it's true!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 25, 2009)

Indeed it is true.


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 25, 2009)

When is this on?


----------



## Pingu (Mar 25, 2009)

its in the link


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Pingu said:


> its in the link


helpfull - The shows will broadcast in 2009

edit:
I clicked  Artaxerxes  link only see  The shows will broadcast in 2009 in body text no date !


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Mar 25, 2009)

It is in the link I posted, you probably missed it as I have a low post count 

It is on over Easter.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 25, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> helpfull - The shows will broadcast in 2009



It has the date in the link.  April 13th.


----------



## rikwakefield (Mar 25, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Indeed it is true.



I've waited a long time and watched a lot of repeats.

Finally!!

 First The Inbetweeners and now this.


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 25, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Everyone looks old.


Actually, I was thinking they all look surprisingly similar to their old selves, with the exception of Chris Barrie. Craig Charles in particular is surprising, considering how much older he looks in Corrie...


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Seen the Blade runner add 
I say on DAVE it going to be shown on the 13th Fri week not 





> April 13th RenegadeDog



I'm out Fri going to miss it


----------



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm actually looking forward to this a bit now. I'm sure I'm going to be so disappointed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Actually, I was thinking they all look surprisingly similar to their old selves, with the exception of Chris Barrie. Craig Charles in particular is surprising, considering how much older he looks in Corrie...



I think Craig Charles is lucky in that when he played lister, he looked quite a lot older than the character was meant to be.  And this was in fact reflected on in the 'Lister to red Dwarf' scene ("A human male: Actual age 25, physical age 45" )


----------



## kabbes (Apr 3, 2009)

The things that made it good were all specific to their time and place.  There is no way that it is going to be anything but a crushing disappointment.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2009)

Augie March said:


> I'm actually looking forward to this a bit now. I'm sure I'm going to be so disappointed.



I'm not looking forward to it at all.  best way not to be disappointed.


----------



## elbows (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is a clip from the new dwarf, its not exactly filling me with anticipation:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/tvandradioblog/2009/mar/26/red-dwarf-back-earth


----------



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2009)

I think the Blade Runner ad got to me. My hopes are getting built up a bit. Maybe it will be good. Please, can it be good. I missed Red Dwarf being funny.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 3, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The things that made it good were all specific to their time and place.



Yup. I'm still curious to see it however.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2009)

elbows said:


> Here is a clip from the new dwarf, its not exactly filling me with anticipation:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/tvandradioblog/2009/mar/26/red-dwarf-back-earth



that looks pretty good


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 3, 2009)

> The new episodes take the Boys back to a modern-day Earth


what all episodes


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 3, 2009)

elevendayempire said:


> Actually, I was thinking they all look surprisingly similar to their old selves, with the exception of Chris Barrie. Craig Charles in particular is surprising, considering how much older he looks in Corrie...


Kryten (sp) hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 3, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Kryten (sp) hasn't changed a bit.



I wonder why.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope you all have a miserable time tonight 
It's going to be shit and you know it.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2009)

It's not on tonight is it?

Oh and I've just found another reason to get my hopes up, Big Suze is in it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 3, 2009)

Augie March said:


> It's not on tonight is it?
> :



nah, april 6th i think.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 3, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> I wonder why.



I hear he works out.


----------



## elbows (Apr 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> that looks pretty good



Maybe, it brings me both hope and fear, they clearly have no budget so just have to hope the writing (& improv in one episode) is up to scratch.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 3, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> I hear he works out.



He works out how to get a wheelbarrow and an old pinto engine across a swamp.


----------



## chintz (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump 

1/4 of an hour to go


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2009)

It's going to be shit isn't it


----------



## aqua (Apr 10, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's going to be shit isn't it


yep


----------



## chintz (Apr 10, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's going to be shit isn't it



probably but I am still going to watch


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's going to be shit isn't it



Can't be any worse than the last series.(i hope not anyway! )


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2009)

chintz said:


> probably but I am still going to watch



It's gonna be like a very slow motion car crash.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2009)

Silence h8rs

judge after the viewing oh mongers of unfunny doom.


----------



## Santino (Apr 10, 2009)

Could someone tell me what happened in the last series?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 10, 2009)

Tuned in....


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Could someone tell me what happened in the last series?



no. Everyone tuned out in embarrassment.


----------



## aqua (Apr 10, 2009)

the last couple of series were fucking awful so there is no chance for this


----------



## Santino (Apr 10, 2009)

They got back to the ship and everyone was alive again. That much I remember.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

RD is one of my all time favourite programmes, but for some reason I don't really care if it's shit.  After all, series 1-6 were all absolutely brilliant bar the odd clunker (the one with the female versions of themselves is quite painful, as is 'demons and angels'), that's a better run than most programmes have, so even if this is shit, it really doesn't matter, the best episodes are just endlessly rewatchable.  So few things have managed to combine the juvenile and the profound in quite the way RD did


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2009)

The explanation for Starbug being a Smart car is going to have to be _staggeringly_ good for me not to throw objects at the screen


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Could someone tell me what happened in the last series?



Ship got resurrected by the nanobots at the end of series 7, the whole crew was brought back (cloned), the ship captain didn't believe their story of how they came to be on starbug, accused them of stealing it and put lister and rimmer in prison.

It was pretty poor.


----------



## Santino (Apr 10, 2009)

Maybe they never escaped the BTL game.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The explanation for Starbug being a Smart car is going to have to be _staggeringly_ good for me not to throw objects at the screen



So so true!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2009)

*Dave - now*

bump !!!!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm prepared to give it a go.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> RD is one of my all time favourite programmes, but for some reason I don't really care if it's shit.  After all, series 1-6 were all absolutely brilliant bar the odd clunker (the one with the female versions of themselves is quite painful, as is 'demons and angels'), that's a better run than most programmes have, so even if this is shit, it really doesn't matter, the best episodes are just endlessly rewatchable.  So few things have managed to combine the juvenile and the profound in quite the way RD did



Same here.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

That was a bit of a random cut for a very long ad break


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2009)

That was odd.  I never thought I'd ever say this about a TV show, but it needed a laughter track/to have been filmed in front of a live audience.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

Enjoyed that more than I thought I would.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

That was pretty gash 

But big suze looked fucking hot :cool;


----------



## chintz (Apr 10, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That was odd.  I never thought I'd ever say this about a TV show, but it needed a laughter track/to have been filmed in front of a live audience.



just said that to Mrs Chintz


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

It made us laugh. 

It exceeded expectations.


----------



## Jenerys (Apr 10, 2009)

only caught the last 15 mins and chuckled lots

fingers crossed


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

The main reason the older series were so good was the really sharp writing.  Take that away and you've got actors who are not particularly charismatic standing around saying mundane dialogue.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2009)

So, who was the female hologram and where did she come from


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

That said, I found it a slight improvement on 7/8


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Apr 10, 2009)

Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

I found it odd that lister had a weird sense of authority that he never used to have. It made the first few scenes with rimmer a bit stilted. 

And they all look old and haggard.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh bollox totally fucking forgot!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, who was the female hologram and where did she come from



I was a bit confused about that to.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh bollox totally fucking forgot!



Its on Dave ja vu in an hour.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Dave's showing one of the best episodes from each of the older series now


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 10, 2009)

I enjoyed that, I'm really surprised


----------



## Augie March (Apr 10, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That was odd.  I never thought I'd ever say this about a TV show, but it needed a laughter track/to have been filmed in front of a live audience.



Exactly what I've just been saying. I hate laughter tracks, but a show like Red Dwarf seems to miss it. The jokes just seem to hang there without it.


----------



## aqua (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah they look SO much older 

that means we do too doesn't it


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Dave's showing one of the best episodes from each of the older series now



Aye. I love this episode.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Exactly what I've just been saying. I hate laughter tracks, but a show like Red Dwarf seems to miss it. The jokes just seem to hang there without it.



Yeah, if you watch the early stuff that was filmed in front of an audience you can see that they are reacting to the people laughing with them, it just seems to flow better.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Exactly what I've just been saying. I hate laughter tracks, but a show like Red Dwarf seems to miss it. The jokes just seem to hang there without it.



But it doesn't help that the writing was so mundane compared with the sharp dialogue from the older ones.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aye. I love this episode.



Quarantine's on next


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Direction was a bit dodgy imo  Badly needed a laugh track.

Gratuitous scenes of Big Sooz in that outfit though


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Gratuitous scenes of Big Sooz in that outfit though



Who is she?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Who is she?



The russian hologram.  She's big suze from peep show.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Whatsherface Winkleman. And, again for the record, .


----------



## joevsimp (Apr 10, 2009)

needed a laugh track, and better jokes


I might have started it with "I can't believe you and Cat managed to kill the entire crew_again._  Its a good job me and Krytie were here to get you out of stasis before you spent another 3000000 years in there"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its on Dave ja vu in an hour.



Dunno if I have that, what freeview number is it?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

I've only just noticed they've changed the name of the channel to Dave Lister


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Series 5 was my personal favourite.  It in many ways combined the best elements of the style of the first two with the style of 3-6


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

It is just about the writing isn't it.

"I've seen westerns.  I know how to speak cowboy... (goes up to bar) Dry white wine with perrier, please!"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dunno if I have that, what freeview number is it?



Not sure if its on freeview,though they're repeating the new red dwarf later aswell.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

"You, sir, every time I look at you I get an image of curry, and an early morning breath which could cut through bank vaults"


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Smeeeeeeeeee. SMeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

You can't frighten me, I'm a coward; I'm always scared


----------



## feyr (Apr 10, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dunno if I have that, what freeview number is it?



channel 25

its repeated on normal dave at 11.30 tonight


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Smeeeeeeeeee. SMeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.



classic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2009)

Bit gash.

The Gunmen of the Apocalypse that followed was better


----------



## D'wards (Apr 10, 2009)

I was  pretty disappointed by this - i was wondering why it seemed a bit empty - no laughter track. The jokes arn't strong enough to not have one.

The Guardian got it spot on - a cross between a fan-film and comic relief special.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to be up early tomorrow, but I CANNOT MISS QUARANTINE.



"Tetchy! TETCHY! TETCHY!"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I have to be up early tomorrow, but I CANNOT MISS QUARANTINE.
> 
> 
> 
> "Tetchy! TETCHY! TETCHY!"



Yep, absolute cast-iron classic.  Series 5 was classic after classic - Holoship, Terroforms, Quarantine, Inquisitor, Back to reality.  Demons and Angels was a bit shit (but was still amazing compared to the new ones)


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Smeeeeeeeeee. SMeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

"I, Mr Kryten, am the one who says 'launch scouter'."

"I'm sorry, sir, I didnt' mean to steal your thunder."


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

"There's only enough power to run one hologram at a time - or had you forgotten? ..... you hadn't forgotten"

The biohazard diagram


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

"We're a real mickey mouse operation, aren't we?"

"Mickey mouse? We ain't even betty boop!"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

The whole conversation about the potato king etc is just superbly dark comedic writing of the very highest order.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 10, 2009)

is it shit or what?  Save me the tears when i get hom.  Yeah, i meant to sax hom.  And saxy.  And saxy.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Poor Chris Barrie. He's got well old and his timing's gone


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

"Reemeber how he used to be in the early days, a gibbering wreck, no self confidence, convinced he was fourth rate... I REALLY liked him then"


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> is it shit or what?  Save me the tears when i get hom.  Yeah, i meant to sax hom.  And saxy.  And saxy.



Basically a combination of actors who are too old for the parts, too slow and have lost their timing, combined with really pedestrian writing.

For some inexplicable reason dave are now showing a classic from each earlier series.  Rather foolish if you ask me


----------



## Sadken (Apr 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Poor Chris Barrie. He's got well old and his timing's gone



  I am really upset.  He WAS the show.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Rather foolish if you ask me



Why's it foolish? You're just being too negative.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

My mum pointed out that Lister is MUCH more scouse in the older ones. And she howled at the snot joke.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Basically a combination of actors who are too old for the parts, too slow and have lost their timing, combined with really pedestrian writing.
> 
> For some inexplicable reason dave are now showing a classic from each earlier series.  Rather foolish if you ask me



Ah............fuck it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Ah............fuck it.



It was a slight improvement on 7/8, mind you, and big suze was hot enough to make it worth watcfhing all by herself


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> For some inexplicable reason dave are now showing a classic from each earlier series.  Rather foolish if you ask me



I said that when I saw the old ones were on. 

The new one was ok until I remembered how great the old ones were.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It was a slight improvement on 7/8, mind you, and big suze was hot enough to make it worth watcfhing all by herself



Thank FUCK quite frankly, they were like seeing a friend get beaten up whilst you were held down.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

My theory is that in the older series, Rob Grant wrote all the stuff which made it good (the dialogue about sillicon heaven, or that whole scene with timothy spall in back to reality, etc) while naylor came up with all the stupid stuff like lister's head bursting, the vindaloo monster, etc. With no grant, it all feels really flat and the dialogue is third-rate.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

"She predicted a reverse flu, a strain of virus which causes an unaccountable feeling of euphoria and happiness.  According to her notes, 20th century DJs suffered from it all the time."


----------



## Sadken (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, i must say people really underrate just how funny the first, what, 5(?) series were cos of how bad the later ones were.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> My theory is that in the older series, Rob Grant wrote all the stuff which made it good (the dialogue about sillicon heaven, or that whole scene with timothy spall in back to reality, etc) while naylor came up with all the stupid stuff like lister's head bursting, the vindaloo monster, etc. With no grant, it all feels really flat and the dialogue is third-rate.



Very interesting.  No way to say that in text and not seem sarcy but it is!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Rimmer is such a cock


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

This is one of my all time favourite comedy scenes


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 10, 2009)

Wot no Holly?

Water damage... boo!


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Here it comes


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

"I have a medium size fire axe buried in my spinal column.  that sort of thing can really put a crimp on your day"


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

lol you're quoting _before_ he's said it!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

That's better, maybe now I can WIN SELF DETERMINATION FOR THE SOUTH MOLDAVIAN PEOPLE


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah, that's better maybe now I can WIN SELF DETERMINATION FOR THE SOUTH MOLDAVIAN PEOPLE!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

wiskey said:


> lol you're quoting _before_ he's said it!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Ah, that's better maybe now I can WIN SELF DETERMINATION FOR THE SOUTH MOLDAVIAN PEOPLE!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 10, 2009)

I enjoyed that


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2009)

Innit.

Right, im off to bed. Oh fuck...........I want to see this one, it's one of the first R.D episodes I ever watched.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

The red dwarf music is just perfect for the show.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Innit.
> 
> Right, im off to bed. Oh fuck...........I want to see this one, it's one of the first R.D episodes I ever watched.



You started with series 7? 

I started with series 4, white hole and the toaster scene IIRC.  Quite jammy of me


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

Think I started with series 1,not totally sure.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 10, 2009)

Fucking nerds....


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2009)

I chuckled a few times. Was a little awkward in places, kinda weird but nice. Like seeing old friends.  
Bring on more


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 10, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Fucking nerds....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Think I started with series 1,not totally sure.



Yeah, I didn't have a telly at that time, i remember my mate explaining it to me, i think series 4 was the first one that was on after i finally got a telly


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2009)

I started with S1 as well.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2009)

Excessive Red Dwarf fandom is a little icky. Feels like Games Workshop.....

Glad I didn't have the chance to see this new stuff. My rose tinted glasses are still intact


----------



## scifisam (Apr 10, 2009)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> That was odd.  I never thought I'd ever say this about a TV show, but it needed a laughter track/to have been filmed in front of a live audience.



Yup, it really did. Not having one made the pace seem really off. 

Ottherwise it was OK, though. Not that funny, but it is a decent storyline at least - and no bloody Kochanski, yay! God, it was worth watching just for that. 

My daughter appears to have a crush on the Russian woman. 



Crispy said:


> Excessive Red Dwarf fandom is a little icky. Feels like Games Workshop.....
> 
> Glad I didn't have the chance to see this new stuff. My rose tinted glasses are still intact



It was nowhere near as bad as season 7.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Excessive Red Dwarf fandom is a little icky. Feels like Games Workshop.....
> 
> Glad I didn't have the chance to see this new stuff. My rose tinted glasses are still intact



Yeah, but don't you think this place needs a bit of geekiness every now and then to counterbalance the general air of uber-cool?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah, but don't you think this place needs a bit of geekiness every now and then to counterbalance the general air of uber-cool?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah, but don't you think this place needs a bit of geekiness every now and then to counterbalance the general air of uber-cool?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

(That said, any individual who owns or wears a Red Dwarf T-shirt tends to be, in my experience, beyond help)


----------



## feyr (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> (That said, any individual who owns or wears a Red Dwarf T-shirt tends to be, in my experience, beyond help)






it was a present , ok  

i'm reserving judgement on the new episodes till i've seen all 3. although tbf, the first part was better than i was expecting


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

feyr said:


> it was a present , ok


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah, but don't you think this place needs a bit of geekiness every now and then to counterbalance the general air of uber-cool?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> (That said, any individual who owns or wears a Red Dwarf T-shirt tends to be, in my experience, beyond help)



What about those of us who have the metal Red Dwarf and Starbug minitures?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What about those of us who have the metal Red Dwarf and Starbug minitures?



Now, those would be cool. 

I'm not knocking geeky things, it's more that RD T-shirts tend to be worn by the very worst kind of geek. (Except feyr of course)


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 11, 2009)

Or those who have a "Lister" polo shirt and went to see The Inquisitor being filmed?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> Or those who have a "Lister" polo shirt and went to see The Inquisitor being filmed?



Ah, see now this is more yer typical Urban 'uber cool' post. 

Geek fail


----------



## scifisam (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> (That said, any individual who owns or wears a Red Dwarf T-shirt tends to be, in my experience, beyond help)



How about those of us who don't, but wish they did?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 11, 2009)

Real geeks would buy a Kryten.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> Real geeks would buy a Kryten.



Good lord


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Now, those would be cool.
> 
> I'm not knocking geeky things, it's more that RD T-shirts tend to be worn by the very worst kind of geek. (Except feyr of course)



Excellent! I have one of each sitting on my shelf.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> Real geeks would buy a Kryten.



If I had real money I'd have a room full of things like that (along with storm trooper suits from the original Star Wars etc).


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Excellent! I have one of each sitting on my shelf.



Were they made by Games Workshop or was  it a purely random thing?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If I had real money I'd have a room full of things like that (along with storm trooper suits from the original Star Wars etc).



I'd buy a warehouse and get a scale model of the death star made, and fly the original star wars x wing toys around it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Were they made by Games Workshop or was  it a purely random thing?



They came with special ed of two of the series on DVD...



RenegadeDog said:


> I'd buy a warehouse and get a scale model of the death star made, and fly the original star wars x wing toys around it.



Oh man, totally!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

When I was a kid, my mate told me that such a model existed to buy commercially, and I believed him


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 11, 2009)

so one minute there fighting a squid, then its a trans-dimensional squid, the next minute, sexy russian hologram appears out of nowhere? wtf


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2009)

Lazy Llama said:


> Real geeks would buy a Kryten.





(thats a bit creepy though, I'd need Rob Llewellyn to go with it).


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If I had real money I'd have a room full of things like that (along with storm trooper suits from the original Star Wars etc).



Ohgod stop lol.
2 of my workmates have Star Wars stuff oozing out of their houses! One has a full size Darth Vader the other has a Storm Trooper. GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS!! 

(cool though....)


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> You started with series 7?
> 
> I started with series 4, white hole and the toaster scene IIRC.  Quite jammy of me



 Give me a break man, when you think about it - being 12 and watching Red Dwarf was fucking ace!


----------



## pboi (Apr 11, 2009)

http://eztv.it/shows/809/red-dwarf-bbc2-uk/

watching now!


----------



## camouflage (Apr 11, 2009)

lostexpectation said:


> so one minute there fighting a squid, then its a trans-dimensional squid, the next minute, sexy russian hologram appears out of nowhere? wtf



Where's the laughter? That was sorely missed, for atmosphere like. And they all looked so.... old (except Kryten, he looked the same but podgier) and tired, there was a distinct "once more for the road" kind of mood.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2009)

on a side note, the ship certainly looked nice.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes it did. And I loved the vast echoing cargo-hold place. That's the kind of imge that pulls me in, makes me wonder what it would be like to actually be there... even though when you think about it it's just a big industrial space. Doing the night shift when I worked at a datacentre reminded me of Red Dwarf, long climate controlled ailes of humming computers, like being the last man alive in an endless maze of machinery and cabling and blinking LEDs. Lovely.


----------



## subversplat (Apr 11, 2009)

Over CGI'd and very poorly acted, imo. Putting the Gunmen of the Apocalypse on after just showed up how tight those four _can_ be and made the new ep all the more lacklustere. Still I'm optimistic and will carry on watching.


----------



## pboi (Apr 11, 2009)

the Cat was he highlight.

they were deffo Rusty....but I can see it getting better. The photos on the shrine..I assume one was the creator..and the other chick..is she dead IRL? that was the earlier kochanski right?

This show was a real part off my childhood, overwhelming feeling when watching i


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

pboi said:


> the Cat was he highlight.
> 
> they were deffo Rusty....but I can see it getting better.



Agreed about the being rusty thing(and the cat being the highlight),i think they would've worked better with laughter like in the old series. It did seem like it was a bit like a movie of red dwarf,split into a few episodes. I suppose that's what they're trying to do.


----------



## pboi (Apr 11, 2009)

my kingdom for dwayne dibley


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 11, 2009)

pboi said:


> http://eztv.it/shows/809/red-dwarf-bbc2-uk/


Thank you
below it were i get my LOST fix each week .)


----------



## pboi (Apr 11, 2009)

more people need to use the site, I link it at every opportunity!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned that the characters are based on the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Sadken (Apr 11, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the characters are based on the Wizard of Oz?



What the deuce?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2009)

I can see it. Rimmer as the cowardly lion, Kryten the Tin man with no heart and cat the brainless scarecrow.

Which would make Lister be Dorothy, trying to find his/her way home


----------



## Crispy (Apr 11, 2009)

And holly the all powerful genius who turns out to be a confused old man


----------



## Maggot (Apr 11, 2009)

Sadken said:


> What the deuce?


Lister = Dorothy  (normal, human)
Rimmer = Scarecrow (coward)
Kryten = Tin Man (robot, android type)
Cat = Lion (feline)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the characters are based on the Wizard of Oz?



Yep it's loosely based on that fo sho.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Lister = Dorothy  (normal, human)
> Rimmer = Scarecrow (coward)
> Kryten = Tin Man (robot, android type)
> Cat = Lion (feline)



Surely it was the lion that was the coward and the scarecrow that was brainless?


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Surely it was the lion that was the coward and the scarecrow that was brainless?



yep


----------



## Maggot (Apr 11, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Surely it was the lion that was the coward and the scarecrow that was brainless?


Er, yes you're right. I haven't seen WoO for a while.


----------



## subversplat (Apr 11, 2009)

Kryten didn't even turn up until season 3 (barring one odd occurrence in S2) so that's that out of the water.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't think it was that good. Barely as good as Series 7. Kryten made me laugh but not much else did...


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Apr 11, 2009)

It was abit strange seeing them again they have aged somewhat and it is noticeable. It's on Dave if people are wondering I wonder what the other two shows will be like? Better? Hmmm


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

Someone on digital spy read a report of the full 90 minute thing that said the first 30 mins were poor but the 60 after were good.  But I'm not holding out much hope tbh.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

I've heard a similar story about Star Wars (being Wizard of Oz-inspired).


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 11, 2009)

It misses the laughter track IMO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I agree. The ageing thing didn't really bother me, the poor plot and general trying to hard did.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

what a weird start


----------



## aqua (Apr 11, 2009)

the DVD dying out just made me laugh properly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Rimmer:'I hate 3 parters'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm enjoying it more than this evenings Dr Who!


----------



## aqua (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah this one is better than last night


----------



## aqua (Apr 11, 2009)

hmm I might be reconsidering that statement


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

Just seems so rushed cause they have so little time.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2009)

I want a car like that!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

That was ok,funny/weird at times.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2009)

I didn't like the bit on the bus with the kids


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 11, 2009)

Questions
I only do noses


----------



## chintz (Apr 11, 2009)

better than last nights but as been said really needs a laughter track


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

They really have taken it down the post-modern route.  Weird.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 11, 2009)

That was shit.


----------



## aqua (Apr 11, 2009)

it was the reverse of last night, started good and ended up guff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2009)

aqua said:


> it was the reverse of last night, started good and ended up guff



Yeah - exactly how I felt. I was chuckling at first but by the end just felt a bit embarrased for them


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> That was shit.



I was just thinking, about 10 years ago, the first time I watched the Truman Show, I had slowly got very very stoned over the course of the evening, and after Truman Show finished, the theme kept going through my head, then my flatmates put it on UK Gold or something, where Only Fools and Horses was showing.  I kept thinking, in my stoned state, that David Jason and Nicholas Lyndhurst had discovered that Only Fools... was just a TV show and that they were trying to escape its confines.

Then I started considering how 'good' it would be if they did start making cross genre programmes like that.  Typical stupid thing to think when stoned.

Today's episodes proves that it's definitely not a good idea, especially if it's a programme which should never have been resurrected.


----------



## TheDave (Apr 11, 2009)

I just watched the first one on the net and I have to say I'm not impressed, I should have trusted my instincts and avoided it but I'll probably end up watching the rest out of some sense of loyalty and hope it gets better.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

anyone watching the 'smeg ups'? (on Dave now)


----------



## scifisam (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm. Watchable, but that's about it. My daughter _really_ liked the Cat in this episode.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never been fussed about Red Dwarf. But my sister's boyfriend wanted to watch it so we did.

My sister needs a new boyfriend. Or I need a new sister


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 11, 2009)

smmudge said:


> I've never been fussed about Red Dwarf. But my sister's boyfriend wanted to watch it so we did.
> 
> My sister needs a new boyfriend. Or I need a new sister



Yeah but the old ones are classics.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 11, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah but the old ones are classics.



Exactly.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> anyone watching the 'smeg ups'? (on Dave now)



Yes. Fukn great


----------



## Augie March (Apr 12, 2009)

All this post-mordern storytelling feels out of place with the show, the whole thing is just a bit odd and not really all that funny.

Also, the Blade Runner references seem a bit forced too, although I did laugh at the photo-zooming one.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2009)

Augie March said:


> although I did laugh at the photo-zooming one.



I think was the only bit that made me laugh. Apart from the car. 

Tonights episode just didn't hold my attention


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2009)

Bloody missed it again!


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 12, 2009)

i like it, its just an advertisement for dave, its not really an ep its like one of those in character clip shows.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 12, 2009)

Augie March said:


> Also, the Blade Runner references seem a bit forced too, although I did laugh at the photo-zooming one.



That was good, but really out of character for Rimmer. Where did he suddenly get all commanding and knowledgeable? It would have been funnier if the Cat had been the one to give the orders, babbled out really quickly, then cut to all the others staring at him. He says 'whaaaat? I had to work out how to see up Sharon Stone's dress!' and does a little dance and spin.


----------



## pboi (Apr 12, 2009)

yeh Rimmer needs to be a snivelling douchebag. at all times.


----------



## newme (Apr 12, 2009)

Red Dwarf was a really good show, somehow in these two episodes they've managed to have the same characters but remove almost everything that actually made up the personalities. Rimmer wasnt a snivvling self centred idiot, at times esp the zoom thing he was actually inciteful and useful, which while well done was completely out of character, Kryten should have done that after Rimmer came up with some bizarre theory that proved him to be a useless arse. Almost no back and forth between Lister and Rimmer which is basically what made the series, especially the early ones. Overexplaining to death the concept of them coming out of a TV series and the immediate acceptance of the the appearance of them into the real world by half the people they met. Plus the complete of lack of funny moments most of the time in what used to be a comedy, lacklustre acting most of the way through, unexplained appearance of the random russian hologram woman. Plus the weird references to series 9 and 10 as a way of explaining the jumped from the end of series 8 to new episodes without actually having to explain anything. Hell they even failed to make anything out of the fact a bath allegedly used by Lister in series 9 showed up, when his character always had spectacularily bad hygeine habits, was crying out for Rimmer taking the piss somehow, didnt happen.

etc.


----------



## albionism (Apr 12, 2009)

so where can i watch this?   I can only find little clips and shit on Dave tv...Can someone please post up a link?..Cheers


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm saddened by the pantsness of this. 

Last night's ep was okayish up until the DVDs/Videos bit, but after that I did nothing but cringe. 

I too, like QoG, felt embarrassed for them. But then I realised, no, I don't feel embarrassed for the writer, I feel contempt.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 12, 2009)

Holy shit that was awful, after a mildly promising start it just turned to shite...

"WOW MY Dad watches you on DAVE!"
"Whats that channel little Jimmy?"
"DAVE!"


----------



## smmudge (Apr 12, 2009)

Also didn't League of Gentlemen already do this?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 12, 2009)

albionism said:


> so where can i watch this?   I can only find little clips and shit on Dave tv...Can someone please post up a link?..Cheers



Torrents probably, if you can force yourself.

Ithink the programme was genius - IF it was intended not as a new episode of Red Dwarf, but some kind of cautionary tale about why actors and great series should bow out gracefully instead of flogging a corpse.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea whats going on


----------



## aqua (Apr 12, 2009)

this is just bollocks 

although fair play to lister (charlies ......) for the "I need to go back to the priory" line  mainly cos it's the only thing that's made me laugh so fair


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm just confused about the whole thing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2009)

Slept through the end of the first one, most of the second one. Third episode so cringy I've just switched over to the radio instead.

Whatever possessed them ?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

Still confused...


----------



## aqua (Apr 12, 2009)

that was a hideous amount of bollocks


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

Don't see what the point was in all that, oh well.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 12, 2009)

I had actually forgotten it was on 

I might do a thread; which was worse, the new RD or teh star wars prequels...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 12, 2009)

Red Dwarf stopped being any good when Lister stopped smoking.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I had actually forgotten it was on
> 
> I might do a thread; which was worse, the new RD or teh star wars prequels...



Star Ward preqs fo sho!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2009)

It gets worse - now there's a programme about the making of it.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2009)

The last 5 mins was clawed back, the first 25 were irrelevant.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

Its obvious the writers intention was just to confuse us rather than make us laugh, which is why there was no laughter track.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 12, 2009)

albionism said:


> so where can i watch this?   I can only find little clips and shit on Dave tv...Can someone please post up a link?..Cheers



first two parts are up on couchtripper.com

im looking forward to watching it anyhows


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah UKNova and isohunt both have first 2 eps.  Might dl them for completion's sake.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2009)

Red Dwarf, Dr Who and In Bruges and a Kit-Kat Easter Egg. It has been a weekend of diappointments


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

Luckily I didn't see Dr Who


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2009)

I did


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2009)

I am glad I saw it. Wasn't amazing but I didn't think it was awful.
It was cosy n comfy to see the ole characters even if they were a bit, well, out of character at times. 
Some of it was def. cringeworthy I agree. 
I laughed like a drain at the slapstick scene in tonight's show(part3) when Lister was typing.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 12, 2009)

goes and put on old eps White hole & Justice


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Red Dwarf, Dr Who and In Bruges and a Kit-Kat Easter Egg. It has been a weekend of diappointments



You were disappointed with In Bruges?  Now that I disagree with, watched the other day and thought it was excellent.


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 12, 2009)

the zooming thing was ridiculous and i reckon i could got there in less zooms so it was incompetent


----------



## wiskey (Apr 12, 2009)

I think the reason I feel let down is perhaps I was expecting a final scene like the end of Blackadder.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

It did seem to be a bit of a pointless ending. And i've tried my best not to be critical, but fuck that was shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2009)

This is bloody odd, watching ep 3 now, it's gone all serious and film like. Lister cried ffs! And what's with the Bladerunner stuff?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 12, 2009)

So I guess I made the right decision to not watch this then?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 12, 2009)

In a funny way i'm glad i watched it, but also feel abit let down.


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 12, 2009)

according to danny jules, a white guy could have played the cat just aswell

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/culturevideo/?bcpid=3887194001&bctid=18944568001

i disagree

and doctor who would have not have come back if not for red dwarf :// hmmm


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2009)

What happened to Holly?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 13, 2009)

lostexpectation said:


> according to danny jules, a white guy could have played the cat just aswell
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/culturevideo/?bcpid=3887194001&bctid=18944568001
> 
> ...



Danny Jules is clearly a clueless idiot then,and possibly racist?


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2009)

why is danny john jules possibly a racist for saying a white guy could have played cat just as well as him?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 13, 2009)

strung_out said:


> why is danny john jules possibly a racist for saying a white guy could have played cat just as well as him?



Why did he have to say 'a white guy'? He obviously doesn't understand the show.


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2009)

you think you understand the show and the character of cat better than danny jules?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2009)

Apparently the only reason Craig Charles played lister was that grant/naylor sent him the script and asked if he thought people would think the Cat character was racist if played by a black guy.  Charles then put himself forward for lister and auditioned.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 13, 2009)

excuse mei'm abit drunk right now, havent checked the link.


----------



## strung out (Apr 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> excuse mei'm abit drunk right now, havent checked the link.



i think you should check the link before you say that danny jules might be a racist


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 13, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i think you should check the link before you say that danny jules might be a racist



Aye. I'm very fucking fucked


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2009)

Back to reality on now, a chance to quote one of my favourite quotes ever "This is a nightmare.  I'm on the run from the fascist police with a murderer and a mass murderer and a man in a bry nylon shirt"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 13, 2009)

Been watching that again,love this episode.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2009)

Excellent episode! No idea why they couldn't just do something that simple and good again...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 13, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Excellent episode! No idea why they couldn't just do something that simple and good again...



^


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 13, 2009)

so why wasn't the other writer involved again


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2009)

Course not. I think he has some dignity he wants to maintain.


----------



## pboi (Apr 13, 2009)

isnt he dead?


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 13, 2009)

I liked it! there were some weak bits that didnt work and bits that should have worked but didnt and came across awkward & forced. At times your left feeling its about to plumet unrepentantly into what i believe is termed 'epic fail' (the episodic format didnt help here) but.. some of it _was_ very good & conceptually it all came together at the closing and thats how ill remember it.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2009)

Red Dwarf ends when Rimmer destroys the time machine. Everything after that is an abomination.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 13, 2009)

Are these going to be repeated? I missed them all.


----------



## pboi (Apr 13, 2009)

http://eztv.it/shows/809/red-dwarf-bbc2-uk/


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are these going to be repeated? I missed them all.



It's on Dave, dear. I expect they'll be repeated twice a week for the next three years.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are these going to be repeated? I missed them all.



tonight


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2009)

yeah they're all on dave in a row from 9 i think


----------



## Daniel (Apr 13, 2009)

Indeed, just came here to spread the word!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 13, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2009)

Meh x 87


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2009)

meh.


----------



## starfish (Apr 13, 2009)

Saw the first episode on friday & thought it was a bit shite but the next 2 were an improvement.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 13, 2009)

the blade runner bit seems funny, seems.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 14, 2009)

overall mixed

i think if they had  shown early on that  the alternate reality wasn't  real  but  was the  despair squid - better than life thing  then they  could have ramped up the stupidness  and  we could have laughed along a lot easier...  

also they could have  used all the characters a bit more...  this was too much of a lister episode   not enough of  the  others


----------



## Psychonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> overall mixed
> 
> i think if they had  shown early on that  the alternate reality wasn't  real  but  was the  despair squid - better than life thing  then they  could have ramped up the stupidness  and  we could have laughed along a lot easier...



maybe, but theres a cleverness in keeping it back for a twist, when the BTL story 1st aired a lot of viewers bought it as real, this time theyve (unashamedly) recycled an old story, and fooled us with it a second time.


----------



## aqua (Apr 14, 2009)

I got so bored I missed the despair squid bit


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2009)

It wasn't remotely confusing.  I am confused as to why you are confused.

Maybe you haven't seen Blade Runner?  And/or don't remember the despair squid episode?  Those are the only things I can think of why you might not get what is happening.

I was very pleasantly surprised.  It wasn't nearly as good as it was at its peak, but it was a hell of a lot better than series 6-8.  It was pretty clever and even had moments of genuine pathos.  Well done Naylor -- you appear to have learned a few things in the last ten years or so.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2009)

Better than series 6?  Are you kidding?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2009)

Series 6 is where it all started to go so very, very wrong.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2009)

Saw all three by chance last night. 

Not as bad as I have been led to believe. 
When it first came on TV I thought it was the funniest thing I had ever seen, but even it's best episodes look pretty dull these days. I felt the new ones were on a par with how bored I am with the old eps. 
Could of done with some Holly.


----------



## newme (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe so, but they still managed to actually be funny.
Having just caught the last episode of this new lot, theyve pretty much failed to do that throughout all three of them, maybe 3 moments that actually made me laugh in an hour and a half of programming isnt even close to the quality before. All the characters were massively underused having spent 8 series building up very specific profiles and behaviours they seemed to abandon it all for no good reason then just recycled an old story line and chucked in a bit of bladerunner.

Way too much filler, not enough laughs.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 14, 2009)

I liked the bit in the sci fi shop. And the other shop assistant taking the piss out of the sci scan...


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2009)

This was pretty crap ... totally in keeping with the latter series. 

At times the story was painfully shit, at times it resembled an advert for itself. This was not funny or clever or ironic, although I'm sure it was meant to be.

Red Dwarf ended a long time ago, around the end of series 6 ...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2009)

When did they go off in starbug for a series and keep quoting spacecore directives? That was well shit. I gave up at that point I think.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 14, 2009)

tbh i wasnt impressed

it could have worked but to me seemed tired and too contrived. We all said after the first one "despair squid" ...

like the bladerunner stuff tbh but other than that dunno it didn't make me laugh


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 14, 2009)

nice pastiche of lbade runner nto so funny there were obvious opening forthem to launch anew series if it was considered however i think they won't they've effectively broken the thrid wall now and it would be impossible to move it forward from there the etch a sketch ending of the world not withstanding...


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When did they go off in starbug for a series and keep quoting spacecore directives? That was well shit. I gave up at that point I think.


Series 6. It was the beginning of the end. Still had some classic episodes, whereas 7 and 8 had none ...


----------



## pboi (Apr 14, 2009)

So I recorded the other two and watched it all in one go.

It made much more sense then.

It suffered two things, the 3 way split , and the drastic change of production style (especially no live audience/laughter track)..


Having said that, I thought it was OK, there were some very funny moments, the typewrite scene was vintage Red dwarf, I thought the little boy on the bus was very very funny('Jesus, hes not dead') , and the Craig Charles line about the Priory was excellent.

Given the very limited budget, only 14 days to shoot it and only half the writing team, it was better than I thought.

I would hope it leads to a new series with a proper budget. The actors still have the magic, they just need some writers.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 14, 2009)

magneze said:


> Series 6. It was the beginning of the end. Still had some classic episodes, whereas 7 and 8 had none ...



Cassandra was as close as Season 7 or 8 got to 'good', but yeah, no classics.

The new episodes really missed the laugh track, I reckon they should re-edit one in for the DVD (but they probably won't).


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2009)

I loved the lack of laughter track.  I'm not a fan of them generally.  On the early series of Red Dwarf when it was actually filmed in front of a live audience, it was OK.  But in the later series when they dubbed it, it was just awful.

I thought the acting had actually improved since the original stuff.  Particularly Craig Charles.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 14, 2009)

very disappointing.. acting, storyline and editing well below par.
Made with an eye to a DVD release undoubtedly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 14, 2009)

AKA pseudonym said:


> very disappointing.. acting, storyline and editing well below par.
> *Made with an eye to a DVD release undoubtedly*



Definitely.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to say I thought the third episode definitely had more going for it than the other two. The whole Coronation Street skit wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be and whilst all the Blade Runner referencing seemed a tad heavy handed, it certainly added visyally to the story at least (the little Rimmer toys were frankly terrifying!).  The tie in with the despair squid was a nice touch but probably did only serve as a comparison to how much better a story like this was done with Back To Reality. And it was also good to see the more dramatic elements to the stoty actually hit the right notes, Craig Charles isn't actually a bad actor when he tries.

So all in all, an inevitable let-down, but the whole thing was probably better and more interesting than the whole of the last series put together.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2009)

I actually liked the bit with 'Craig Charles'...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2009)

Blimey, it had the largest ever viewing figures for a non terrestrial channel!

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/article2376390.ece


----------



## Augie March (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah it's always nice to see an actor that's happy to send themselves up like that. I thought he did quite well with it actually.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Blimey, it had the largest ever viewing figures for a non terrestrial channel!
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/article2376390.ece



2.3 then 1.7 then 1.3 million ...

Doubtless they'll repeat it until the bitter end.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a pretty hilarious dropoff tbf


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 15, 2009)

> Red Dwarf - Back To Earth: FEATURE LENGTH WITH LAUGHTER TRACK
> 
> After many, many years waiting I was nearly fit to burst with excitement when I heard there where going to be three new episodes of one of my favourite comedies of all time, RED DWARF. They were eventually broadcast first on British TV channel Dave over the Easter weekend of 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## xes (Apr 15, 2009)

the only bit that even slightly raised a chuckle (not that i saw it all) was where they said "this is 2009, the year when the banks collapsed and money became useless" Let's hope that bit comes true.


----------



## pboi (Apr 15, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


>



link?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2009)

xes said:


> the only bit that even slightly raised a chuckle (not that i saw it all) was where they said "this is 2009, the year when the banks collapsed and money became useless" Let's hope that bit comes true.



yeah cos taking a pig to tescos for 3 pints of milk is a fair barter...


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

I watched all of them back to back last night with the kids. It kept them quiet for an hour and a half. That's all I can say about it really.


----------



## xes (Apr 15, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yeah cos taking a pig to tescos for 3 pints of milk is a fair barter...



fair swap if you ask me, 1 copper for a few pints of milk, good way to get them off the streets, use them as currency


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> link?



you should find it on plent of torrent sites soon  if not already.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 15, 2009)

and another fan edit... 

RED DWARF: Back to Earth - Sensibly Shorter Version (HOBO12) - (390.03 MB)


----------



## LindaR (Apr 15, 2009)

I just don't understand why they forgot to write any jokes into it... 
Still, at least it wasn't bad sci-fi - although apart from Blade Runner, it totally ripped off Star Trek's 'Visit to a Weird Planet'. Better than the Dr Who special, anyhoo...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2009)

Just been repeated *again *... 

Well that's what cable and satellite is all about ...


----------



## madzone (Apr 15, 2009)

LindaR said:


> I just don't understand why they forgot to write any jokes into it...


 
I thought the actors even looked embarrased to be in it


----------

